# slow crop? Help!



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

I have a 3week old cockateil, guessing the age. I got this from a lady that should not even have a bird. But for some reason she wants to breed them. Well about a few weeks ago, she said that her cocks had one baby, well last Wed., she said that the parents were not feeding the baby, if I still had some food and syringe so she could feed the baby. LOL, So to save the baby I took her to bring the baby here and I would feed him out for her. Well She gave me the poor little thing, Its little feet were like glued together. Its little crope was so hard and full.
I just left it along to let to crop empty, The next morning the baby's crop was still full. I emptied the crop by turn the baby upside down and pushing the food out of the crop.
I then gave it warn water and massaged the crop and did the empty again, I fed him watery formula with apple cider, then 6 hour later the crop was still not emptying all the way. So that night feeding, I emptied the crop again. Still the crop will not empty on its own. I also tried applesauce, ben-vac and still not working. This morning I gave it yougurt and pedi lite. Please help, I can not take him to a doctor.

He now can stand walk, his poop is looking great, His is even starting to play with his starter food. But I still am having to empty his crop.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html

The link above has some info. *BUT what you need to do ASAP *is either go to a vet or find an experienced breeder that knows how to do *Sub-Q fluids *When all else fails I have learned that doing Sub-Q fluids is about the ONLY thing that will save this type of baby when you have total GI stasis.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

I am a 15 year breeder of Conures, but never had anything like this before. I do not know any one to ask, thats why I am here. Should you please tell me step by step. His crop is moving and emptying about half way. I have no vet to contact. I had never empty a crop until now. My friend thats is a breeder now, says there nothing can be done other then what I have already done. PLease Please Help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you have been breeding for 15 years you should have a relationship with a vet. I would suggest that you phone a vet, describe the problem and ask a vet to show you how to do Sub-Q (subcutaneous fluids, which is ususally Normosol or Lactated Ringers injected under the skin for the body to absorb into the system) The vet can show you how to do it, supply you with the fluids and needles and tell you howe much to give and how often.

Did you read anything in the link I posted?

Is the bird dehyrated? If so AVOID an applesauce or ACV. This will compound the issue. If the crop was hard packed the initial problem was the parents feeding solids with no fluids, and the chick most likely was dehydrating which will also have affected GI transit times.

Do you have any Wildlife rehabbers in your artea? If so, possibly they may have the Suppies on hand to show you how to Sub-Q fluids into the baby.

Can you post a pix of the baby. Did it look like any of the babies in these pixs?: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/


Also some more reading info: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/crop-and-digestive-problems.html


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

Sweetie I no longer do breeding because of health. I havn't in 10 years. I called the two vets here in town and they want me to bring him in and pay 120.00, I just do not have it. The owner of this little guy says she can not either. I send you picture of this little guy. I just did the Alka-Seltzer flush and the crop is real clear, I cannot see anything other then clear water. And gave him 2 cc of it to see if this works. He was in very bad sharp when she gave him to me. His poop was a lime green, and dehyrated, and could not use his feet. I clean his little feet and worked with him. He is not dehyrated now and his feet and poop in just right. He poop is a nice color of green and he is now able to even climb out of his box. If I could only get his little crop working right he will be in great health.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

He is really hunry, he is use to me feeding him after I empty his crop, LOL. His says 2 cc isn't going to work. LOL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Make up the following. Use this as the water for anytime you feed him for the next several days: 
Home Made Lactated Ringers​Electrolyte solution for re-hydration​　
*Mix the following in a jar:
*8 oz. of warm water
½ Tablespoon of sugar
1/8 teaspoon of salt
1/8 teaspoon of baking soda
Still well, and refrigerate. This solution is good for 2-3 days when mixed.
--------------------------------------

In looking at your pix's the eyes are round and bright, thus no signs of septecemia...which would be a bacterial infection that has gone into the bloodstream. The crop skin looks normal and clear of any yeast.

Where are you located? Do you know what the parents were fed prior to you receiving them? And also were they medicated or treated with anything while they were feeding the chicks? Were there other chicks in the clutch and if so what happened to them?

In a quick glance from your pix it appears that a yeast or bacterial problem is not apparent. I would be suspect of a protozoa problem that can also cause digestive problems such as Giardia or a similar protozoa. 

The same recipe can in an emergency situtation be given Sub-Q. Do you have any syringes with needles? if not can you get some (like from a local feed/farm supply)? I can give you my email: [email protected] and send pix's of where to inject. (use Slow Crop in the header of the email)


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

The owner is my caregiver, and knowing what sharp this baby was in, I can not belive the parents is still living and laying eggs at all. She said that they kept throwing their eggs out over and over and were laying alot of them. This was the only baby they hasted. I am sure they were on just seed, because is asked about the peas and carrots and bread I put in this little guys box today. So I really think the parents were on their own. I am in San Antonio Texas. Thank you for all your help I was and am very lost.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

When I empty this little guy that first time the throw up looked liked what was on his feet, I thought it was old poop.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...you might suggest to the owner to remove the box if she still has one up. And/or separate the pair for awhile to give both a rest.

I'm in FL...if you had lived closer I would have had you bring the baby over and I could've done the shots or kept it til the crop startted working again.

At least from your pix's the baby looks healthy, but without food or b=getting something into it that can change.

Do you have any Prozyme (can find at Petsmart, it is a digestive enzyme) or Papaya tablets? (crushed and a pinch added tothin formula. Either might help get something moving.

Have the chick facing you and watch the base of the crop. Is it moving...kinda like a churning motion? If so, then the problem is farther up in the GI tract. Next check the abdomen. Right below the rib cage on *your left* you should feel a hard mass of tissue. It holding it between your fingertips for a minute and no movement it could be a sign of an impaction in the proventriculus (gizzard) food has to moive thru hear before it gets to the intestines. If you do feel movement in the gizzard...then this is a sign that the problem is in the intestines. it can be as simple as an imbalance of intestinal flora, to a major problem such as a porotozoa that is infaming the intestinal wall and preventing nutrient absoption, and also effecting the peristaltic muscles...which are the muscles that move the food thru the GI tract.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

That would of been nice, and I will tell her that. he is getting some food or he would really be dead or very sick now after 6 days that I have had him. Plus I have been emptying his crop and making use the crop was clear. Then waiting a hour also then feed him the either pedialyte with exact or exact with apple cider and last night I remember that yogurt was also good for slow crop. So he got that this morning. Then at his last feeding was your flush and the 2 cc Alka-Seltzer.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When I empty this little guy that first time the throw up looked liked what was on his feet, I thought it was old poop.
----------------------------
Was there also any seed in the crop? If not seed it could have gotten hungry enough to start eating it's own feces. OR...I once had a pair stuff the babies with mineral block mixed with the seed and it impacted inside them and it took 8 days of just Sub-Q Ringers to move all the stuff out of the chick and get digestion back going.

I got your email and sent some pix's...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That would of been nice, and I will tell her that. he is getting some food or he would really be dead or very sick now after 6 days that I have had him.
-------------------------------------

It would be mostly the flyuids that are keeping him alive. You might want to try and increase the humidity if he is in a brooder or a container. Even though feathered you want to keep him at about 90 (MIN) degrees. Also you can blot his feet several times a day with warm water. the skin will absorb some fluids. As long as some fluids are getting in him this will help him to keep some fluids in the GI tract for once it starts moving. Also keeping him well hydrated also helps to keep the blood fluid volumne up...so that he does not start to chill and start using his own body reserves.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

The crop is moving, i will check the other now. Thanks again sweetie


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

No there was no seed or anything put white stuff. I thought maybe that was it and it would be ok in a few days. 
I think the Alka-Seltzer is working, When I looked at the crop its already gotten smaller. I sure hope so.


----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## bbetty1 (May 10, 2010)

Sweetie I tried to check the other place but he just will not let me now, I will try after I feed him. But his crop is down more then it was in the last picture. This baby also suck air. I am so happy right now, I will feed him tonight, but should I do the Alka-Seltzer solution again tomorrow since it seem to work ? I trying to wait until his 10:00 feeding to feed him, but he wants to eat so bad. What do you think ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It was great talking to you. From his pix he has no major problems...which is a big plus.

Now that digestion is starting you'll have to just feed less per feeding, waiting for the crop to empty. For example if you feed him 5cc with the spices and yogurt added it will proably take a couple of hours to digest. If this does not empty completely overnight then you will have to empty and give the Alka Selzer again. Once you get him digesting fine at this age and size I would only give a MAX of 7cc at the morning and night feeding and about 5-6cc for his luch feeding. (3 feedings a day) I have learned that 'Less is More' for good digestion and good weight gain. 

It sounds like you are on the right track and doing a good job


----------

